# Shot gun choke tube interchange chart.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What will fit what?

I recommend you pattern your shot gun to see just how each choke preforms at different ranges. 


American Arms 
Interchanges with Fausti/Traditions shotgun style threads. 

Baikal/European American Arms 
Interchanges with Standard Tru Choke style threads. 

Benelli 
Interchanges with Beretta style threads. 

Benelli Sport Crio System 
Interchanges with Beretta Optima style threads. 

Beretta 
Interchanges with Beretta style threads. 

Beretta 
(Old style-no threads-uses muzzle cap) no known interchanges 

Beretta Optima 
Interchanges with Optima threads (models 82E and DT10) 

Beretta Optima Plus 
Interchanges with Optima Plus threads (models 391A Extrema) 

Bernardelli 
No known interchanges 

Browning Invector 
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, Weatherby, Mavrick 88, Smith and Wesson, and Savage style threads. 

Browning Invector Plus 
Interchanges with Browining Invector plus, Winchester Super X2, and Winchester Supreme style threads 

Centry Arms (Arthmies and Centurion Models) 
Interchanges with Beretta and Benelli style threads. 

Charles Daly 
Current production pumps and semi-autos interchange with Remington style threads 

Charles Daly 
Current production over/under interchanges with Winchester style threads 

Churchhill 12ga. 
Interchanges with Fabarm and some American Arms style threads 

Fabarm 
Interchanges with Fabarm style threads 

Franchi 
Current production interchanges with Benelli and Beretta style threads. 

Franchi 
Old style interchanges with Fran Choke style threads 

Ithaca 
Old style interchanges with Tru Choke style threads 

Ithaca 
New Style interchanges with Winchester style threads 

Ithaca 20ga 
Interchanges with Tru Choke style threads 

Laurona Over and Under 
Interchanges with American Arms style threads 

Luger 
No known interchanges 

Marrochi Golden Snipe Field 
Interchanges with Browning Invector plus style threads 

Maverick Model 88 
Interchanges with Mossberg 500, Winchester, and Browning Invector style threads 

Miroku 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads 

Mossberg 500 
Interchanges with Winchester, Weatherby, Browning Invector, and Maverick 88 style threads. 

Mossberg 835 and 935 
Interchanges with Mossberg 835 style threads 

Mossberg 9200 
Interchanges with Mossberg 500 style threads. 

Remington 
Interchanges with Remington and Charles Daly 

Ruger Older Models 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads (short chokes) 

Ruger SC Newer Models 
Interchanges with Ruger SC style threads (long chokes) 

Sako/Tikka 12ga. 
Interchanges with Browning Invector Plus style threads 

Savage 
Interchanges with Winchester and Mossberg 500 style threads 

Silma 
No Known Interchanges 

SIG Arms 
No Known Interchanges 

SKB Short Style 
Interchanges with Winchester ad Mossberg 500 style threads 

SKB Competition 
Interchanges with SKB Competitor style threads 

Smith and Wesson 
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, and Browning Invector style threads. 

Stevens and Savage Model 411 
Interchanges with Tru Choke or Baikal style threads 

Stoeger 2000 Semi-Auto 
Interchanges with Beretta and Benelli style threads 

Stoeger Condor Over and Under 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads 

Stoeger Luger Over and Under 
Interchanges with American Arms style threads 

Stoeger Uplander side by side 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads 

Traditions by Fausti 
Interchanges with American Arms style threads 

Traditions Semi-Auto ALS2100 
12ga. Interchanges with Beretta style threads 

20ga. No known interchanges 

Thompson Center 
Interchanges with Winchester style threads 

Tri-Star 411 and TR11 
Interchanges with Rizzini style threads 

Tri-Star Phantom Field and Model 380D 
Interchanges with Beretta style threads 

Tri-Star Phantom HP 
No Known Interchanges 

Tri-Star Silver Series 
Interchanges with American Arms style threads 

Valmet 
No Known Interchanges 

Verona LX Over and Under 
No Known Interchanges 

Verona SX Semi-Auto 
No Known Interchanges 

Weatherby 
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, and Weatherby style threads 

Winchester 
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, Weatherby, and Browning Invector style threads 

Winchester Super X2 and Supreme 
Interchanges with Browning Invector Plus style threads 


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

very nice , thanks for posting this , I bought a 500 this year and learned they interchange with about the most other things possible , but some take different wrenches 

like the Winchesters stick out of the end of the barrel and take a spanner , while the mossberg stays in the barrel and uses a key 

the mossberg 4 way key does 12 and 20 , 500 and 835 not bad for a little piece of stamped metal

I always use a good anti size on the threads before putting in a choke , or a breach plug for that matter , it doesn't need to be anything fancy permatex that can be bought at any auto parts store is good stuff and probably a life time supply if all you use it on is choke tubes but it has thousands of uses , nipples , breach plugs, spark plugs , brakes on your car , really anything you want to be able to get apart later.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Water line Teflon tape on the breech plugs and the roll fits nice in the shooting box. Used to use bore butter and slick 50 grease at one time.

A little tube of slick 50 grease sits on my loading/work bench for shot gun choke tubes and Fits nicely in the shooting vest pocket. I'm not a big choke changer like some of the guys I shoot with. 
they have to change chokes for every station on the clays course.

I bought a wrench that fits my SKB chokes flush fit and yet fits the Hastings wad strippers that extend a bit.

 Al


----------

